# Flower Child's Flowers



## Flower Child (Feb 25, 2010)

A little series I've been working on here, not lately of course with the snow and freezing weather but here's some shots I've accumulated. I would appreciate some c&c or comments! 

Pink Zenia






Aster Laevis





Yellow Zenia





Dandelion and Clover





Iris





Sunflower





Pink Rose





Vitex agnus-castus


----------



## Jacki (Feb 25, 2010)

Love the pics! 1 and 3 seem boring to me, but the rest are great! 

My favorites are the sunflower with the bees on it, and the close shot of the pink rose. Very nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Flower Child (Feb 26, 2010)

Jacki said:


> Love the pics! 1 and 3 seem boring to me, but the rest are great!
> 
> My favorites are the sunflower with the bees on it, and the close shot of the pink rose. Very nice work! :thumbsup:



Thanks for taking a look, Jacki, and telling me what you think. Very much appreciated!


----------



## Foxman (Feb 26, 2010)

The Dandelion shot. There are some distracting elements in this shot for me. The weed is one and there is something light colored showing in a couple of places that catch my eye in the clover. Also the dandelion itself looks soft. I like the concept though.


----------



## Kethaneni (Feb 26, 2010)

Sunflower is the best. The softness on the second one was a bit more than required. #1 has a shadow on the subject.


----------



## sojourn (Feb 27, 2010)

I love the color of the aster, but I like the sunflower the best. Somehow the bumblebees seemed color-coordinated with the flower.

My bumbles don't work my sunflowers, and they flit from flower to flower so fast it is difficult to get a good image.


----------

